# Need some advice



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure if this is in the right section or not, Mods move it if need be. 

I need some advice on my Pistol Purchase Permit here in NC. I currently live in Harnett county, I went through the motions to get the permit (sheriff's office forms and my background check sheet from Security Forces) and the lady that took my permit said it would take 5 to 7 business days to process. It has been 14 business days now, so I was wondering should I call them and see if there was some trouble or just continue waiting and just be patient? 

Thanks 
Nate


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If they told you 5 - 7 business days, I would call and politely ask what the holdup was. If it's like most states, it's probably due to the backlog of applicants that's causing the extra time. Good luck.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Call them for an update, I would have called by the 8th business day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd call. Be sweet as can be. Ask for some help and see if he/she can look up and see why you haven't been called yet. After all is said and done, take your CCH class and once that permit comes in, you never have to apply for a purchase permit again. :smt023


----------



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

Todd said:


> I'd call. Be sweet as can be. Ask for some help and see if he/she can look up and see why you haven't been called yet. After all is said and done, take your CCH class and once that permit comes in, you never have to apply for a purchase permit again. :smt023


That is the plan :smt033

Well I called, had to leave a message on a machine as I guess the person(s) go home around 4 or 430. I'll just have to wait and see if they call me back.

Thanks everyone for the advice...I was on the fence on calling, I just didn't want to look desperate haha.


----------



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

*I'm Back*

Hey all,

So need some more advice, I have called down to the sheriffs office and I seem to also ways get the answering machine. The first time I called I got the answering machine so I called back to the person who transferred me and she said I got the machine because the workers there go home around 4 or 430. So I called again the next day around 2 and left another message. My question now is I am not getting a call back and I still get the answering machine, do I go down to the office I turned my paper work into or just keep waiting? Ha ha I am starting to get impatient I hadn't realized it would take so long to get a permit ...

thanks in advance


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Three options:

1) Drive down there. But, there's no guarantee the person will be there. 

2) Start at 0800 and call every hour on the hour. 

3) Ask the person who keeps transferring you to transfer you to the immediate supervisor of the person who keeps blowing you off.


----------



## Azo (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I ended up having to go down to the ccw office. Glad I did as my permit has been ready since last week. When I asked why I didnt get a call they said they have been too busy to call people. So basically they have peoples permits ready but can't find the time to let them know :smt102

But anyways thanks everyone for your advice!


----------

